# best movie sex scene



## joesmooth20 (Jul 10, 2006)

I have to think monster's ball was probably the best one i can think of. Anybody know any better.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2006)

Team_America


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 10, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I have to think monster's ball was probably the best one i can think of. Anybody know any better.



 hally barry is smokin, but billy bob ruined it...he just came across as a creepo.


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 10, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> I have to think monster's ball was probably the best one i can think of. Anybody know any better.



That was def a good one.  "Showgirls" had many.  "Eyes Wide Shut" had a good one as well.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2006)

Unfaithful
Diane Lane
in the hallway


----------



## topolo (Jul 10, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain had a great one in a tent.


----------



## fufu (Jul 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain had a great one in a tent.



I just pitched a tent.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 10, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Unfaithful
> Diane Lane
> in the hallway


 
I was thinkin that too. Gettin tagged up from behind right?

Eminem and Brittany Murphy in 8 Mile.


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain had a great one in a tent.



I got a tent for you.  You should see what's under it.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 10, 2006)

_Boogie Nights_ had a great sex scene where Mark Walberg was pounding Julian Moore and you could get a great look and close up of her tits.


----------



## topolo (Jul 10, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> _Boogie Nights_ had a great sex scene where Mark Walberg was pounding Julian Moore and you could get a great look and close up of her tits.



Did he look good?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 10, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> _Boogie Nights_ had a great sex scene where Mark Walberg was pounding Julian Moore and you could get a great look and close up of her tits.



Yeah, but what about Brokeback Mountain, when Eenis lanches a missle?


----------



## topolo (Jul 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what about Brokeback Mountain, when Eenis lanches a missle?



You are now spelling like Doublebase..........get a grip man!


----------



## Skate67 (Jul 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain had a great one in a tent.





			
				fufu said:
			
		

> I just pitched a tent.


----------



## goandykid (Jul 10, 2006)

That one w/ Densise Richards in the 3 way and the wine bottle.

Was it cruel intentions?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 11, 2006)

wild things ur thinking of


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2006)

Basic Instinct


----------



## maniclion (Jul 11, 2006)

Bound - Jennifer Tilly and Gina Gershon

Close second would be Gia


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Bound - Jennifer Tilly and Gina Gershon
> 
> Close second would be Gia



Jennifer Tilly had a good one with Michael Madison in "The Getaway".


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I was thinkin that too. Gettin tagged up from behind right?


 
Yep...saying "f*ck me, f*ck me"


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 11, 2006)

the feebles 
the walrus and the cat was hot


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2006)

I like in John Carpenter's Vampires when Valek bites the chick on the inside of her thigh.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2006)

Old school sex scene:

No Way Out - in the limo early in the movie. 

I have had a thing for Sean Young ever since that movie.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 13, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:
			
		

> _Boogie Nights_ had a great sex scene where Mark Walberg was pounding Julian Moore and you could get a great look and close up of her tits.



Yeah, that was a good scene, but Julian Moore has no tits.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 13, 2006)

I like the oral scene in Single White Female where he realizes it is not his fiance right as he "finishes."


----------

